

Rep. Holt to introduce bill to repeal Patriot Act & 2008 FISA Act - sinak
http://americablog.com/2013/07/rep-rush-holt-to-introduce-bill-to-repeal-patriot-act-2008-fisa-act.html

======
BrandonMarc
Good. The bill will likely not pass, but it will force the current
representatives to go on record as either for or against these. At the moment,
they can pretend to be one or the other.

